# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Id help. Eastern American Toad vs Fowler's Toad.

## charlamanda

The other night I was outside and heard a rustling in the leaves. I followed the sound to find not a furry creature, which has been in the yard for several nights, but a toad. A friend looked her up, I think it's a her, and thinks she is either an Eastern American Toad or a Fowler's toad, which I believe to be the best possibilities.
I nudged her into a bucket for a closer look and to take a few pics for an Id. Since I have never actually seen a toad up close and personal I am calling on the experts for a definite Id.
I live in Northeastern Pennsylvania bordering NJ & NY. I live at the very top of a mountain in a forest in a lake community that is surrounded by thousands of acres of state owned forests. This area is very clean with very little pollution and is abundant with wildlife. I live on a cul-de-sac that is surrounded by swamps and I find frogs regularly, since I have the swamps on one side of my property and the lake is about 100" across the street on the other.
She is about the size of a closed fist, 3-4" long and 2 1/2-3" wide. Her coloring is from a light brown to a dark brown, which is more of a rusty brown. Her skin was very rough and bumpy and dry, I know you probably already knew that, but I figure I'll give as much detail as possible. When I was trying to get her into the bucket, she hopped away fairly slowly and barely moved when I got her into the bucket. When I released her, in the exact spot I found her, I picked her up to put her down on the ground and was shocked at how calm she was. She never struggled or made any noise through out the whole ordeal, just sat their looking at me like "What are you doing to me ugly human!" LOL She would have made a great pet with her disposition, but I already have 13 Gray Tree frogs, I raised from tadpoles last summer, and about 90 Green froglets/tadpoles, I've been raising after I scooped them out of my pool last fall right before the water froze, which I am releasing back into the pool as they finish morphing, so I have my hand full already.
Anyway, I am curious to know exactly what species of toad she is. Here are a few pics I took.
Thanks for any help.

----------


## jonpwn

I would say its an eastern american toad only because fowler toad's have distinctive patterns on their backs.

----------


## Wormwood

I'd have to agree with that conclusion. In any case a beautiful toad. She needs some fattening up if you plan to keep her! : p

----------


## nicodimus22

Fowler's have a slightly bolder, more leopard-looking pattern of spots, and normally inside each dark patch of skin they will have 3-6 warts, and the American will only have 1 or possibly 2 warts in the same area. You can see the 1-wart thing in the photo of that toad's back that you posted, so it's definitely an American, as others have already concluded.

Adult Fowler's:

http://www.outdooralabama.com/watcha...ig%20Guyer.jpg

----------

John

----------

